# Best Karate



## muayThaiPerson (Mar 9, 2003)

??


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm not sure I understand the question--the first thing I thinkk of is the old "Best Karate" book series.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 9, 2003)

The "baddest" Karate would be Kyokushin


----------



## lonekimono (Mar 10, 2003)

This is great i feel like i'm on a game show
ok,ok,ok, now let me see the BEST karate?
now wait a min no, don't tell me  wow is this ever hard?????
i know i'll get this /\??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
 ok i think that's enough , look let me say it this way
  i drive a jeep,and you might drive a ford probe, now look i have to put oil in my jeep and you must do the same in the probe
and they both have 4 wheels.
What i'm trying to say is that you kick i kick you punch i punch
 you do the math.

                      yours in kenpo


----------



## tarabos (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I'm not sure I understand the question--the first thing I thinkk of is the old "Best Karate" book series. *



lol...that's what i thought the thread would be about when i saw the subject...


----------



## A.R.K. (Mar 11, 2003)

The one that works for you personally, not in competition, but in real life combat.


----------



## Infight (Mar 12, 2003)

I have no doubt, Kyokushin is the best form of Karate developed til today.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Apr 1, 2003)

It's whatever works for you. All styles have very good points and weak points. I train in Shorin Ryu. A friend trains in Kyokushin. We spar and are evenly matched. We started training at the same time. SO this leads me to believe that there is no superior Karate style only difference.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *It's whatever works for you. All styles have very good points and weak points. *



I disagree.
The styles have no weak points per say it is the person trying to understand what the style is saying that might have a weak point.







> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *SO this leads me to believe that there is no superior Karate style only difference. *



This is true.
Which is why I dislike statements like Infight posted below.





> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *I have no doubt, Kyokushin is the best form of Karate developed til today. *



When you make statements like this it seems they are only made either to be a "Troll" or you have a very limited understanding of Karate........or both.
I know Infight's native language is not English so I usually cut him some slack, however, if he wants to go to an English speaking board an post he should know what his posts sound like and the nuance they convey.


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 2, 2003)

I agree.  ALL of the various martial arts are perfect...in theory and on paper.  It's the human element that produces errors.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Apr 2, 2003)

You gentlemen have gotten me thinking. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan Napalm _
> *The "baddest" Karate would be Kyokushin   *



Aw come on, I know some Kyokushin guys who do real good karate. Just coz it's bad where you learn, doesn't make it so everywhere.

:rofl: :rofl: 

--Dave


----------



## SRyuFighter (Apr 9, 2003)

Hahaha Nice Dave!


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 26, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I understand the question--the first thing I thinkk of is the old "Best Karate" book series.


Same thats what I thought. But there really is no BEST style it all depends on the man. But I prefer Kyukoshin and Shotokan Karate just in my opinion.



Tarek


----------



## yentao (Jul 15, 2004)

Goju and Uechi ryu.


----------



## Josephk (Jul 19, 2004)

i personally prefer goju ryu.  But i do believe any style can be good, depending on how it's practicioner trains.  For example, people are saying that kyokoshinkai is the best because of it's full contact tournaments, which i partly agree with, but traditionally goju ryu and other styles include a lot of physical conditioning which isn't shown off at competitions etc. so they can be just as good as kyokoshinkai.  But like i said, it depends on what kind of training the person does.


----------



## Josephk (Jul 19, 2004)

i suppose i'm trying to say that there is nothing stopping e.g. a goju ryu or shotokan practioner from doing just as much conditioning as a kyokoshinkai practitioner, so i don't think that is the best way to determine which system is best.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 19, 2004)

If there was a "best"....everyone would have a BB in it and fights would last forever...then we would get bored....then it would go away.
we wouldn't have the "pleasure" of learning.............................


----------



## hippy (Jul 23, 2004)

Hmmmm, tricky one this.
most people are probably going to say whatever style they do is best. it does depend what you determine to mean 'best'??
{sorry folks, but stereotypes will most likely be used}

if you want to be doing 'destruction' then the ones you see doing breaking demo's tend to be goju-ryu

if u like full contact fighting, then kyukoshinkai primarily deals with that.

if u want to learn kata's for tournaments then shotokan seem to dominate there.

if u want to do 'points' sparring in tournaments, then there are a variety of 'freestyle' karate clubs which teach primarily for this.

if u want to learn about pressure / nerve point take-downs, then the kempo schools go into this more than any other i have seen.

although i have generalised about the different styles, do understand, every style will teach all of the above, some just go into each discipline further than others.

i personnally have wado-ryu as my main style , a good all-rounder i feel,
but i have also trained in mu-chindo (older style of okinawan karate) and shotokan (katas, more katas, and 'u-need-to-get-out-more katas)


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 18, 2005)

i think every style is the best. There is that much of diffrence you are just using it for protecting ureself


----------

